# Another CARRERA : the Carrera Sprint auto



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I - Unboxing :





































II - The watch :































































































































Textured dial


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

III - Lume shots :




























IV - Wrist shots :


----------



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations mate! That's a sharp looking watch and looks great on your wrist. :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

gg4411 said:


> Very cool! Thanks for sharing ;-)


Thank you for looking ;-)



kiwidj said:


> Congratulations mate! That's a sharp looking watch and looks great on your wrist. :-!


Thx Kiwi


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

takes a real man to wear a watch like that with flip-flops.:-d that is one awesome piece.|>|>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

novedl said:


> takes a real man to wear a watch like that with flip-flops.:-d that is one awesome piece.|>|>


:-d Thanks novedl ! :roll:

Hey, what can I say ? It's officially Autumn since yesterday, but I guess it's _Indian Summer_ here&#8230; it's still hot enough to wear such _undistinguished_ shoes :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks good. :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BenL said:


> Looks good. :-!


^_^ Thx Ben


----------



## zeromaster (Sep 28, 2009)

novedl said:


> takes a real man to wear a watch like that with flip-flops.:-d that is one awesome piece.|>|>


lol thats a cool watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

zeromaster said:


> lol thats a cool watch


;-) thx, _Z_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Another CARRERA : playing with Michelle ;-)*























































The back :














































:roll:


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Another CARRERA : playing with Michelle ;-)*

waaaaayyy cool. love the back shots reno;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Another CARRERA : playing with Michelle ;-)*



novedl said:


> waaaaayyy cool. love the back shots reno;-)


;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*New pics !*


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

There are a few exceptional shots there, Reno :-!

You should send these pics to CARRERA. They will sell tons of watches with these beautiful shots.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Zarith said:


> There are a few exceptional shots there, Reno :-!
> 
> You should send these pics to CARRERA. They will sell tons of watches with these beautiful shots.


:thanks Zarith !


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Uau, great shots.

Congrat.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> Uau, great shots.
> 
> Congrat.


Thanks Fabricioab ;-)


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Reno said:


> Thanks Fabricioab ;-)


I have some questions.

movement which he uses?
what case diammeter?

thankz


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> I have some questions.
> 
> movement which he uses?
> what case diammeter?
> ...


I believe it's a ST16 (SeaGull) but I'm not sure :think:

The watch is 42mm without the crown, 45mm crown included.
Lugs to lugs 45mm.
12mm thick
Heavy. ;-)

Even if it's not the biggest of all, it's definitely a big watch.


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Thankz Reno.

Congratulations on your purchase again.

Cya,


----------



## Watch_ME (Oct 13, 2009)

Cool watch, i spotted some in the German bay...guess will grab one  What do you think, black or white?

Cheers


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Watch_ME said:


> Cool watch, i spotted some in the German bay...guess will grab one  What do you think, black or white?
> 
> Cheers


Well, it looks good with both dial ;-)










I swapped my three models bands :-d

The bracelet from the _*SS* *black dial *_came on the _white dial_, which gave its brown leather band to the _*golden case black dial*_... which gaves its black leather band to the_ *SS* *black dial :-x*_

*







*

Initially :









NOW :
*







*

I got both _leather band_ models for 49€ each during a flash sale... a great deal I couldn't pass.


----------



## Watch_ME (Oct 13, 2009)

cool! What do you think about the bracelets? To me that is always an important aspect, like how massive they feel or actually are or how the leather is like........where did you buy?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Watch_ME said:


> cool! What do you think about the bracelets? To me that is always an important aspect, like how massive they feel or actually are or how the leather is like........where did you buy?


Solid links on the bracelet, the thing is *hefty* b-)


















The leather bands are very nice. Thick, even a bit _stiff_...



























I bought the first one (Stainless Steel black dial) on this website :
http://www.bijourama.com/boutique/m...re-carrera-sprint-automatic-cw066491002-homme

(I didn't pay the full price, I had a promo code... must have got it for less than 150 € :think: )

The two others (leather bands) were impulsively purchased during a flash promo sale on this site :
http://www.cdiscount.com/bijouterie/montres/v-12604-12604.html

but it doesn't seem to sell the _Carrera Watches_ brand anymore :think:


----------



## Watch_ME (Oct 13, 2009)

Great! Thx! Hm, I can only buy those with steel bracelet....the leather would be nice too....

BTW: did you ever run across an alternative to the nautilus design, other to those discussed in your old nautilus homage thread? I am still looking for seom new options...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Watch_ME said:


> Great! Thx! Hm, I can only buy those with steel bracelet....the leather would be nice too....
> 
> BTW: did you ever run across an alternative to the nautilus design, other to those discussed in your old nautilus homage thread? I am still looking for seom new options...


Nope :-( still looking, though...

I was after a Royal Oak homage as well, and I just found this one :think: not too bad... we'll see...










Stührling has several versions for this one.


----------

